# How to connect audio o/p of Panasonic viera th-32a403dx to Sony DAV DZ 640k home theatre



## raj123 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello Folks

I have a Panasonic Viera Th32a403dx which is having only co axial digital audio output and Sony DAV DZ640k having HDMI ARC as only audio input. I wanted my tv audio connected to the home theatre. Can anyone out there sort this out..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Sony manual shows it has an optical coax input and an analog L/R input. So, all you need is a digital coaxial to optical converter like this.


Regards, 
Wayne


----------

